# Maduro Fuente Fuente opus x and opus sharks?



## barbourjay (Aug 9, 2007)

I got a call from a local vendor that they had these so i stopped by after work to check them out. i had been looking for the opus sharks (found a few in st augustine and got what i could) so they called me to say they had them. i was kind of shocked when i got there. here is what they had....

Opus Sharks??


Maduro Fuente Fuente


the sharks were in bundles of 20, they also had a bundle of 10. the fuente fuentes were in packs of 12. i had my doubts so the owner gave me a buy back on them and i picked up one of each just to document them. they were not in their humidor but stored in a locker. he is a opus x dealer and gets regular shipments and deals a lot with the special sets from prometheus. i just really doubt these are real, he wanted 25$ each for them. here's some better pics once i got home out of the darkness of the bar. 

Shark??






Fuente Fuente Maduro







maduro foot



shark foot



real shark








the last pics are the ones from a very reputable dealer in st. augustine. whats everyones opinion? should i contact the Newmans and have them investigate or just let it be?


----------



## ajsuarez78 (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks real to me. Can you pm me the dealer so I can pick up a few. I live in Jacksonville and wouldn't mind on picking up a few.


----------



## barbourjay (Aug 9, 2007)

Don Arturo said:


> Looks real to me. Can you pm me the dealer so I can pick up a few. I live in Jacksonville and wouldn't mind on picking up a few.


yes but i want to confirm authenticity or not before anything else.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Jay,


I have read many of your posts and I would be hard pressed to find someone with more A. Fuente Opus and Anejo knowledge.

I have never seen a real shark but comparing them makes it suspicious I would let the newmans know especially with your knowledge.


Keep us informed.


Shawn


----------



## ajsuarez78 (Jan 2, 2008)

I compared the pics of the shark with the anejo sharks I have here and the cap looks identical.

Let me know a soon as you find out.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

ssutton said:


> I have never seen a real shark but comparing them makes it suspicious


I agree with Shawn... They look fine, until you compared the two for us. The foot of the Sharks seem to lack in quality a little from what the pics show IMO... I can't tell honestly, but I can say those are some pretty dang good fakes if that's the case.

The bands look great, & the thought of someone faking something so soon after it being released tends to sway me the other way on my opinion that they may be counterfiet though.:doh:

It couldn't hurt to show your concern to the Newman's though Jay...


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

fuente~fuente said:


> ...The bands look great, & the thought of someone faking something so soon after it being released tends to sway me the other way on my opinion though.:doh:


The Opus Sharks have been around since 2002.

Vitolas - Rare Arturo Fuente Cigars/ Opus X Shark



fuente~fuente said:


> It couldn't hurt to show your concern to the Newman's though Jay...


:tpd:


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

What he said



ssutton219 said:


> Jay,
> I have read many of your posts and I would be hard pressed to find someone with more A. Fuente Opus and Anejo knowledge.
> I would let the newmans know especially with your knowledge.
> Keep us informed.
> Shawn


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

bazookajoe said:


> The Opus Sharks have been around since 2002.


Good call Joe...

For some reason I was thinking of they were the newly released size. I didn't even think that they might be vintage Sharks.:doh: Even with them paired with the Maduro's in the thread.:lol: WOW!

Gotta love making yourself look D.A. on the largest cigar forum on the web.

_I'm going over here now......... Back to my hole...... Where I belong....... Where I......be...................long.eep:_


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

fuente~fuente said:


> Good call Joe...
> 
> For some reason I was thinking of they were the newly released size. I didn't even think that they might be vintage Sharks.:doh: Even with them paired with the Maduro's in the thread.:lol: WOW!
> 
> ...


:rotfl: I didn't mean you had said anything wrong, just pointing out that there has been enough time for scallywags to practice fakery. I like the idea of at least mentioning it to the Newmans to see if that source would have had so many. Also, I thought they came in special boxes. Hopefully they're real and it's just a nice score.


----------



## barbourjay (Aug 9, 2007)

bazookajoe said:


> :rotfl: I didn't mean you had said anything wrong, just pointing out that there has been enough time for scallywags to practice fakery. I like the idea of at least mentioning it to the Newmans to see if that source would have had so many. Also, I thought they came in special boxes. Hopefully they're real and it's just a nice score.


i've seen more than a few bundles, but every time i see them i am skeptical unless i know first hand what the source is. the new release sharks that i showed at the end come in a box of 36 and that is where they came from. the ones he had were just bundled and sometimes fuente ships them like that for events and what not.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

bazookajoe said:


> :rotfl: I didn't mean you had said anything wrong, just pointing out that there has been enough time for scallywags to practice fakery. I like the idea of at least mentioning it to the Newmans to see if that source would have had so many. Also, I thought they came in special boxes. Hopefully they're real and it's just a nice score.


I know you weren't brother... But your right, & it was still stupid of me to not realize he might be purchasing a rare Opus! Especially with another pictured right after it.:sl

I've only been to that site & seen them hundreds of times.:lol:

I'll still stick to the rest of my OP.


----------



## ajsuarez78 (Jan 2, 2008)

barbourjay said:


> the new release sharks that i showed at the end come in a box of 36 and that is where they came from. the ones he had were just bundled and sometimes fuente ships them like that for events and what not.


I've always thought that they sent them in boxes at first, then when sold out, they sent bundles to replenish the display box (that is what happens at my "go to" B&M).


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

I think that without a doubt they are fakes. Go ahead and send them to me and I will dispose of them.


----------



## barbourjay (Aug 9, 2007)

Don Arturo said:


> I've always thought that they sent them in boxes at first, then when sold out, they sent bundles to replenish the display box (that is what happens at my "go to" B&M).


i've always seen cabs of 50 sent to replenish empty boxes. never cello wrapped bundles. the recent release boxes of 36 (sharks) had no red band on the foot either.

i contacted drew newman last night and he put the local rep on it. i guess we will find out soon enough if they are real.


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

barbourjay said:


> i've always seen cabs of 50 sent to replenish empty boxes. never cello wrapped bundles. the recent release boxes of 36 (sharks) had no red band on the foot either.


 The red band band is the thing that is making me think


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

barbourjay said:


> i've always seen cabs of 50 sent to replenish empty boxes. never cello wrapped bundles. the recent release boxes of 36 (sharks) had no red band on the foot either.
> 
> i contacted drew newman last night and he put the local rep on it. i guess we will find out soon enough if they are real.


Keep us informed! :tu


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

Bigtotoro said:


> I think that without a doubt they are fakes. Go ahead and send them to me and I will dispose of them.


I agree, they're fakes. Disperse them out for disposal.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Seems like there would be some place to go and have them verified?
Don't know much about these but they sure are purty!


----------



## ajsuarez78 (Jan 2, 2008)

barbourjay said:


> i've always seen cabs of 50 sent to replenish empty boxes. never cello wrapped bundles. the recent release boxes of 36 (sharks) had no red band on the foot either.
> 
> i contacted drew newman last night and he put the local rep on it. i guess we will find out soon enough if they are real.


Let me know as soon as you find out, if they're real, I am def. going to pick up a few.


----------



## ajsuarez78 (Jan 2, 2008)

I found a picture from another cigar forum and def. see a difference. These Opus Sharks, he claims, are from a mid december release and also says that the Love Story and Shark are now regular release Opus's. They both come in 32 or 35 ct. and run about 18.50 per stick.


----------



## barbourjay (Aug 9, 2007)

Don Arturo said:


> I found a picture from another cigar forum and def. see a difference. These Opus Sharks, he claims, are from a mid december release and also says that the Love Story and Shark are now regular release Opus's. They both come in 32 or 35 ct. and run about 18.50 per stick.


if you'd read the whole post, i put up pictures of a real shark from this recent release. they come in boxes of 36.


----------



## ajsuarez78 (Jan 2, 2008)

barbourjay said:


> if you'd read the whole post, i put up pictures of a real shark from this recent release. they come in boxes of 36.


Sorry dude, I didn't see the caption for the last 3 pics.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Based on the few-dozen examples I've seen, they look ok. There is a small concern about the foot on that shark, but one example is hardly telling.

The proof of this pudding is in the smoking. Any way you can burn one and decide?

If they _are _fakes, someone went to tremendous trouble.


----------



## eljimmy (Jun 27, 2009)

Don Arturo said:


> says that the Love Story and Shark are now regular release Opus's


correct. I know the love story comes in a 18 count dress box.


----------



## barbourjay (Aug 9, 2007)

eljimmy said:


> correct. I know the love story comes in a 18 count dress box.


sure do. as far as how regular we will find out in two or so weeks when another shipment hits.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Yeah, for whatever reason none of the shops I frequent are Opus shops on a regular basis. I DID get a Lost City, but other than that, I do not recall the last time I saw an Opus on the shelf.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Bigtotoro said:


> Yeah, for whatever reason none of the shops I frequent are Opus shops on a regular basis. I DID get a Lost City, but other than that, I do not recall the last time I saw an Opus on the shelf.


Not saying this i the case for you, & not trying to threadjack, but...

I know of some shop owners who's Opus stock doesn't even see the shelves because it's snatched up for their own private stash.:???:

I'm more jelous than anything.


----------



## barbourjay (Aug 9, 2007)

These were confirmed to be fakes. Here's a copy of the email i got back from Drew Newman



> Hi Jeremy,
> 
> Thank you very much for bringing this to our attention. After visiting this store and conducting an investigation, we concluded that these cigars are not authentic. We appreciate you letting us know and will be taking action.
> 
> ...


----------



## houdini (Feb 6, 2008)

wow! good call!


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

WOW......this blows me away.....Guess one will have to start carrying a magnifying glass and ask a hell of lot of questions before dropping a buck.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

So will the shop owner lose his opus eligibility? I love it when a crook gets busted!


----------



## eljimmy (Jun 27, 2009)

barbourjay said:


> These were confirmed to be fakes. Here's a copy of the email i got back from Drew Newman


Oh snap!! Busted!


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Wow, good spot. Also, thanks for the warning. I'm shocked that the bands look so good.


----------



## eljimmy (Jun 27, 2009)

Now, Dont all the Opus cellos have the gold type? I believe coffin Opus don't. The fakes do not have the gold type.


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

d_day said:


> Wow, good spot. Also, thanks for the warning. I'm shocked that the bands look so good.


they are so good i'm wondering whether they are real bands wrapped on a fake cigar... sorry you had to find out this way but i hope (and i'm sure) that the newman's will handle this properly


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

bdw1984 said:


> they are so good i'm wondering whether they are real bands wrapped on a fake cigar...


I thought the same thing Ben...


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

eljimmy said:


> Now, Dont all the Opus cellos have the gold type? I believe coffin Opus don't. The fakes do not have the gold type.


 Looking at the first picture, it looks like they're not even packaged in cellophane, just bundled in shrink wrap.


----------



## eljimmy (Jun 27, 2009)

d_day said:


> Looking at the first picture, it looks like they're not even packaged in cellophane, just bundled in shrink wrap.


Guess thats another sign if they are not in cello. Look at these bundles. All in cello

Vitolas - Fuente Cigar Factory Tour/2004 TAA Opus cigars


----------



## eljimmy (Jun 27, 2009)

Those are TAA Cigars that will go in coffins.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Nice! Get your money back!!


----------



## ajsuarez78 (Jan 2, 2008)

barbourjay said:


> These were confirmed to be fakes. Here's a copy of the email i got back from Drew Newman


Damn it!!! I was hoping to try one of these. Do you know of anybody else in St. Augustine who sells them?


----------



## barbourjay (Aug 9, 2007)

Don Arturo said:


> Damn it!!! I was hoping to try one of these. Do you know of anybody else in St. Augustine who sells them?


if you are referring to the maduros, i honestly have never seen any for sale in any shop which is why i was really surprised that this store had them.

the sharks are sold out everywhere. most shops were out within a week of the shipment.


----------



## ajsuarez78 (Jan 2, 2008)

Crap! Would you be interested in selling one? Just kiddn'... Unless you want to.


----------



## DoctaJ (Aug 10, 2007)

So do you know if this B&M owner was the one trying to cheat people or if he himself was cheating into buying these (thinking they were real). If it was the former, I don't think I would be giving this man any more of my money, especially since he singled you out in a way to buy them.


----------



## barbourjay (Aug 9, 2007)

DoctaJ said:


> So do you know if this B&M owner was the one trying to cheat people or if he himself was cheating into buying these (thinking they were real). If it was the former, I don't think I would be giving this man any more of my money, especially since he singled you out in a way to buy them.


i believe after yesterday and his behavior towards me that he was trying to rip people off.

i went back to the shop (I'll name it now that it's all over with, it's the Cigar Cave in Palm Harbor, FL, they also own Tobacco Discount). I went to get my money back and the owner banned me from both his shops. If it was an honest mistake you would think that he would have apologized and given me my money back begging me to still be a customer. Instead he cussed me out and said i'm not welcome at either shop.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

I wonder how many others have been duped before you came along?
I'd say by his reaction he has dark room in the back of one of his shop with a refugee working to keep his family in food.


----------



## axi (Aug 6, 2008)

That's rough. I haven't encountered too many shady B&M owners - maybe one...some guy that tried to sell me a really bad faux-hiba and got angry when I called him out on it.
I wonder if the Fuente rep is going to do anything about this.


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

wow... i guess he was trying to rip you off... what other reason would he have to treat you that way? good riddance imo!


----------



## barbourjay (Aug 9, 2007)

axi-cl said:


> I wonder if the Fuente rep is going to do anything about this.


they aren't allowed to talk about it.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

I imagine the shop is probably going to get their account pulled at the least. I doubt any legal action will be taken against them though.

That is unless Jay tries to get his hard earned $ back... Which I believe he should be entitled to.


----------



## barbourjay (Aug 9, 2007)

fuente~fuente said:


> I imagine the shop is probably going to get their account pulled at the least. I doubt any legal action will be taken against them though.
> 
> That is unless Jay tries to get his hard earned $ back... Which I believe he should be entitled to.


i went to the cigar cave yesterday to get my money back from them. it was only 50$ as i had bought only the two cigars. they cussed me out and banned me from their shops. that doesn't sound like he made an honest mistake. if he had, he would have apologized for it and wanted to keep my business. long story short i wouldn't deal with cigar cave nor tobacco discount in palm harbor. those are the two shops they own so i'd stay far away from them.

i do hope that fuente pulled at least their opus x account, if not more.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

No doubt his tack with you is the proverbial camel's back breaking straw. Had he not been aware of their authenticity, he would have treated you as a revelator, rather than a punk. 

This really is shocking. I mean, I understand that there's some markup to be had in faking them, but real bands? Accurate shape? (Except for the foot, of course.) Like my signature says, Im uninitiated, but still, this level of effort and the use of apparently authentic bands is just mind-blowing.

I just hope they sold enough to meet felony criteria and that someone pursues this to the full extent of prosecution.

I also hope that at least Fuente compensates you for the two sticks.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

barbourjay said:


> i went to the cigar cave yesterday to get my money back from them. it was only 50$ as i had bought only the two cigars. they cussed me out and banned me from their shops. that doesn't sound like he made an honest mistake. if he had, he would have apologized for it and wanted to keep my business. long story short i wouldn't deal with cigar cave nor tobacco discount in palm harbor. those are the two shops they own so i'd stay far away from them.
> 
> i do hope that fuente pulled at least their opus x account, if not more.


I agree 100%... Dosen't sound like an honest businessman's demeanor to me.

I'd tell the Newman's about that as well. All he's going to do is tell them he didn't know what he was selling was fake. Although they _might_ investigate the source & find out different story, at least if they don't, he can't use the excuse... Right???

I'd be pissed at this point. You did nothing wrong... For him to act that way is total BS.


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

here is a story of a local store near me nabbed for selling fake altadis cigars... BSO SMOKES OUT COUNTERFEIT CIGAR VENDORS

the sad part is the place is still in business and is suspected by more than a few people i know of currently having fake opus x (for over $30 each!)


----------



## barbourjay (Aug 9, 2007)

i have told the newmans about the owners, john's, behavior after the fact. as i said before they wont tell me if they are going to close their account with the cigar cave or tobacco discount (the other shop also in palm harbor, fl)

if you know of fakes and have evidence you can email drew newman at [email protected]

they take this stuff very seriously.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

bdw1984 said:


> here is a story of a local store near me nabbed for selling fake altadis cigars... BSO SMOKES OUT COUNTERFEIT CIGAR VENDORS
> 
> the sad part is the place is still in business and is suspected by more than a few people i know of currently having fake opus x (for over $30 each!)


 Great article. Love the pics.


----------



## Matthias (Dec 24, 2009)

Reading the article and looking at the pictures - how big is the cigar counterfeit buisness really? 
What are the odds that you get ripped off if you try to only buy from known dealers?

//M


----------



## barbourjay (Aug 9, 2007)

bdw1984 said:


> here is a story of a local store near me nabbed for selling fake altadis cigars... BSO SMOKES OUT COUNTERFEIT CIGAR VENDORS
> 
> the sad part is the place is still in business and is suspected by more than a few people i know of currently having fake opus x (for over $30 each!)


that is worse than the cigar cave. that shop was selling fake habanos, they were just asking for it.


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

the pictures are a bit misleading... they were convicted of selling fake Altadis brand cigars... if i remember correctly they were using the original bands and packaging from legit cigars and using them on the fakes... heres another article on it CW News

i have to say this again... this guy is still in business... same location, same store, same name


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

bdw1984 said:


> the pictures are a bit misleading... they were convicted of selling fake Altadis brand cigars... if i remember correctly they were using the original bands and packaging from legit cigars and using them on the fakes... heres another article on it CW News
> 
> i have to say this again... this guy is still in business... same location, same store, same name


Nice and warm in Florida, check with the PD then get some friends together have a pick it/cigar herf on the city sidewalk in front of his stores, Only tell the truth and ask the PD first!

I believe that would be Justice not many cigar smokers would cross a pick it line of cigar smokers. LOL N/K


----------



## barbourjay (Aug 9, 2007)

smelvis said:


> Nice and warm in Florida, check with the PD then get some friends together have a pick it/cigar herf on the city sidewalk in front of his stores, Only tell the truth and ask the PD first!
> 
> I believe that would be Justice not many cigar smokers would cross a pick it line of cigar smokers. LOL N/K


I've thought about doing that with the cigar cave. I honestly can't believe he would really try to rip people off like that.


----------



## barbourjay (Aug 9, 2007)

should be last post for a while. i put up a review of the cigar cave lounge in the reviews section of their shop as a result of this. here's the link

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...cave-palm-harbor-fl-selling-counterfeits.html

if any BOTL in the area wants to stop by and see if their account was pulled that is fine by me.


----------



## barbourjay (Aug 9, 2007)

bump to the top. the retailer isn't happy with me posting online about this stuff. he tried slandering me on facebook. shows what a scumbag he really is. he is also trying to do it here as well.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow your from Tampa been there a couple of times. You should try Tampa Sweethearts.


----------



## barbourjay (Aug 9, 2007)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Wow your from Tampa been there a couple of times. You should try Tampa Sweethearts.


i'm there all the time. they don't let you buy boxes. singles with limits only. darlene is a member here.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

barbourjay said:


> i'm there all the time. they don't let you buy boxes. singles with limits only. darlene is a member here.


I have met her Darlene the cigar gal nice lady. It really is a small word.


----------



## barbourjay (Aug 9, 2007)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I have met her Darlene the cigar gal nice lady. It really is a small word.


when i was still working out that way i would go by there everyday. now it's more like once a month or so.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

barbourjay said:


> when i was still working out that way i would go by there everyday. now it's more like once a month or so.


Cool i stop in any time i am up in Tampa i have family and friends scattered all over Florida from Jacksonville all the way down to Boca. Nice chating with you maybe we will bump heads some time in Florida.


----------

